# Cthulhu's Pet? Giant Isopod (2.5 Feet!) Found Attached To Underwater Robot



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 31, 2010)

OOOGIE!

http://www.treehugger.com/files/201...-monster-reddit-attached-underwater-robot.php

You have to see the pictures!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 31, 2010)

Jayzus.  Can't sleep... giant undersea bug will get me...


----------



## Omar B (Mar 31, 2010)

Yum.


----------



## grydth (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that's one big roach........


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 1, 2010)

Whose head is so big that a lice that big could grow on it...........?  Bleah! and double Bleah!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Mmmmm.  Get me some melted butter and a set of crackers.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Mmmmm. Get me some melted butter and a set of crackers.


 

Uhm...You can have my share.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, if you can eat lobster, crab and shrip, what's one more water bug?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, if you can eat lobster, crab and shrip, what's one more water bug?



Yeah, I don't eat those, either.  Ick.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, if you can eat lobster, crab and shrip, what's one more water bug?


 
This one looks wrong in a Japanese nuclear bomb test movie kinda way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still hearing Bill Murry screaming about a lobster being loose.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm still hearing Bill Murry screaming about a lobster being loose.....



Is it vengeful?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Something about covering yourself in hot butter.....


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 1, 2010)

I think it's kinda cute....


----------



## Omar B (Apr 1, 2010)

So I'm one of two people in here who wants to eat that thing.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 1, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So I'm one of two people in here who wants to eat that thing.


3 heh, that was my first thought


----------



## Blindside (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm game, apparently they are eaten in Taiwan and the meat has a similar consistency to lobster.  

Little butter, little lemon.  Yum.

My three year old will insist on cracking the legs for me though, so it would be a slow meal.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2010)

Blindside said:


> I'm game, apparently they are eaten in Taiwan and the meat has a similar consistency to lobster.
> 
> Little butter, little lemon. Yum.
> 
> My three year old will insist on cracking the legs for me though, so it would be a slow meal.


 
:rofl: 
My kid loves crab and lobster.  We usually end up having to stop what we're doing to get the meat out for him.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 1, 2010)

We've only tried lobster once, he didn't want to eat it, he just wanted to crack it.  Which is fine unless there is a limited number of nut crackers on the table.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 1, 2010)

Mmmm.  Isopod *drools*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 1, 2010)

Blindside said:


> the meat has a similar consistency to lobster



So does play-dough and what you can find in a dirty diaper.  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 1, 2010)

I`ll scarf down some shrimp and crab......but that thing looks too much like something I`d find crawling around my folks` compost pile.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 5, 2010)

David43515 said:


> I`ll scarf down some shrimp and crab......but that thing looks too much like something I`d find crawling around my folks` compost pile.


 
Of course it does; it's a GIANT DOODLEBUG, fer cryin' out loud. I'll pass on the eating of doodlebugs, thanks. Might be a fun pet, though.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 5, 2010)

biggest roach EVER


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (May 22, 2010)

CC,
Cute and Carnivorous.


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2010)

Treif


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 22, 2010)

Would make a hell of a shrimp style cocktail wouldn't it?


----------



## Balrog (Jun 13, 2010)

That's not one of Cthulhu's pets.  That's one of his fleas.

:jaw-dropping:


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So I'm one of two people in here who wants to eat that thing.


 
Naw, I'll join you and Bob...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2010)

Aye it's very creepy indeed but consider the other side of the coin... that thing has probably hasn't changed in overall design in MILLIONS of years, which basically means that nature hasn't seen fit to change it via evolution. So in essence what you're really looking at is perfection in design. Ugly yes but totally perfect in doing what it was designed to do. Giant size? Oh my yes but compared to it's ancient ancestors probably just a juvenile. We still don't know what all lies beneath the ocean.  
So at least appreciate it for what it represents. 

Yeah... the stuff of nightmares. 

Imagine one of those crawling on top of your blanket while you're sleeping?


----------

